# Kayakers?



## Scout (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey! I was just wondering if there are any more paddlers on here besides me?


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not, but I would love to kayak some day.


----------



## Scout (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, its fun as heck!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

I can imagine that!


----------



## mully (Jun 19, 2009)

I love it too.  Just can not go above class 3 any more. Just did a section of the Catawba river in SC several weeks ago to see the spider lilies...  great fun but very rocky.


----------

